# Has anyone tried the Amino Acid L-Lysine?



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I recently read that Chronic Fatigue Syndrome wasthought to be caused by the same virus that causes Cold Sores. The book was written by a doctor who believes in integrated medicine, by using change inlifestyle, nutrution, herbal supplements and pharmaceuticals to help his patients.I am wondering if this is the case and if it is proven beneficial to anyone. I have never been diagnosed with CFS, but I can relate to feeling fatigued all the time. My finacee gets cold sores from time to time and is extremely self conscious about them. He read about how L-Lysine can keep sufferers free of cold sores and started taking it. he hasn't had a cold sore since. I am curious about this and wondered if anyone takes it and if it has helped with their fatigue.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have taken the L-Lysine for cold sores, and yes it did help. I have little scars in the corner of my lips from having the trouble so much in the past. I can't tell you why it helped, but my dad told me to try it and it worked! I'm sorry but I can't remember about it helping with energy. Have you had blood test done for anemia? Are your hormones balanced. All this makes a difference in how your energy level is. Good luck


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I probably should have a blood test done. Every time I go for a Pap test (once a year) they take blood. I never knew what for as they would always call and say the blood results were normal. Finally I said that I would like the results of my test . They tested Thyroid, Triglycerides, cholesterol etc. Do you know if anemia would turn up there? Also as far as hormones being out of whack, that could very well be a possibility too. Initially I thought it was hypothyroidism, but my TSH levels came back normal.Thanks for the info. I'll make an appointment for a blood test.Thanks,Kari


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

There is a virus that causes sores on the mouth called Herpes. One is Herpes Zoster, and the other is Herpes Simplex. The simplex causes outbreaks on the mouth and lips most often. Yes, you can be tested for anemia through blood work. It is actually the only way to my knowledge. It can be determined in a matter of minutes. A stick on the finger is usually the way I am checked.


----------

